# Bay Flats Lode - "Coastal Cold Front Tactics"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 8, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Fall is trout season around here, and November is a prime time to run into healthy, hefty speckled trout in San Antonio Bay and the surrounding waters. Itâ€™s a time when anglers of all ages and all degrees of experience can boast equal opportunity at enjoying the â€œcatchingâ€ part of the sport of coastal angling. Although there may be days here and there with tough winds and precipitation associated with the passage of the latest cold front, November is often a fairly mild month as the Texas coastal regions begin making preparations for some of the upcoming colder months. When the winds subside and the sun is given a chance to warm the water, fishing for speckled trout can become nothing less than stellar. It might be cool and drizzling one day, and the next day thereâ€™s not a cloud in the sky with only a 5-mph wind. Itâ€™s on these cool, dry, calm days when almost anything you offer the fish will be the absolute correct thing to offer them, regardless of whether itâ€™s live bait or artificial bait â€" there are days (believe it, or not) when almost anything you throw at them will do the trick.

Naturally, everyone has their own opinion as to when the best time is to hunt for trout following the passage of a cold front. Rarely, however, will you be able to get anyone to agree that fishing is any good directly in the onset of the storm system, as the winds are horrendous, thereâ€™s often rain, and an open bay can become downright unsafe during the surge of a wintertime cold front. Some anglers prefer to fish on the day immediately following a frontal passage, claiming that things are generally back to normal by then. But when I look back at logs from past years I am quickly reminded of the fact that we have continuously found that the second and the third days following a cold front turn out to be routinely better than the actual day of the cold front, or the day following the cold front. Why? Well, most of the days that directly follow the passage of a front still have strong, often piercing, winds associated with them which can often lead to water temperatures and air temperatures that remain somewhat on the cold side of the thermometer. Itâ€™s usually not until the second or third day that the winds subside and the water begins to clear once again. Once this happens, the trout tend to venture out from beneath the protective cover of deeper water and often cruise the flats in search of baitfish which are also taking advantage of the warming shallows.

It is also on these overall calm days in November that we will begin experimenting with offering different types of baits in different places at different times of the day. Small or mid-size top water lures can be presented early in the day and into the later part of the morning when the sun begins to warm the water. Or, anglers taking advantage of the calm weather might wish to throw surface walkers all day, maybe going to places you generally arenâ€™t able to work top water baits simply due to the fact that the winds are normally too strong to do so in a particular location. It might mean that youâ€™re able to throw your slow-sinking or suspending bait up into shallow water atop a mid-bay reef so as to be able to examine it with you own two eyes to actually see how it reacts to different motions you make with your rod and reel. Or, the calmness might just mean that you simply sit with your family and friends in your anchored boat above your favorite shell pad while making offering-after-offering of live bait to whatever happens along and notices the bait. But nonetheless, November is a perfect month to take advantage of all that the Texas coastal region has to offer anyone who loves to spend time out on the water.

This time of year we give thanks for many, many things, most of all the opportunities given to us to enjoy the great outdoors. Itâ€™s a time to reflect back on all the memorable days out on the water and express our true gratitude for all that has been given. May your boating be free of danger, and may all of your fishing be fun! Keep grindinâ€™!

*Capt. Harold Dworaczyk*
Over the past few weeks, fishing has continued to be steady. Drifting or anchored using live shrimp or Texas Tackle Factory plastics over the reefs or in the back marshes has been effective for our clients here at Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 60 % Precip. / 0.04 in *
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High near 75F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 64F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 75F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable cloudiness. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 62F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 74F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy during the evening followed by cloudy skies overnight. Low 58F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
An upper level disturbance will contribute to scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms today and scattered showers tonight and Wednesday. A frontal boundary will move southward across the waters today and result in weak to moderate offshore flow this afternoon increasing to moderate to strong offshore flow by Wednesday. Moderate to strong northeast flow and rough seas will prevail for much of the second half of the week as the northern edge of a coastal trough develops into the region. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you, all of you!*

We greatly appreciate the business from our guests over the past months'. I want to take a minute and recognize the feedback we're getting in. Also want to thank all our guides, staff and administration for keeping us at Bay Flats Lodge organized while at the same time maintaining our standards of excellence.

Chris Martin
CEO/Owner


----------

